# Wie alt werden Meerforellen?



## Frühaufsteher (10. April 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe irgendwo gelesen das man das Alter der Mefos an den Schuppen
erkennen kann. Ich habe also eine Schuppe unter ein Mikroskop gelegt und die Jahresringe (ähnlich wie bei Bäumen) gezählt. Ich bin auf 24 Ringe gekommen.
Kann man das Alter wirklich so bestimmen? Kann eine Mefo überhaupt so alt werden?|kopfkrat


----------



## vk58 (10. April 2005)

*AW: Wie alt werden Meerforellen?*

Laut Info aus Büchern und Internet werden Meerforellen ca. 15 Jahre
Bezüglich der Ringe auf den Schuppen habe ich vom Fischerkurs noch verschwommen in Erinnerung, daß es Sommer- und Winterringe gibt aufgrund des unterschiedlich schnellen Wachstums im Sommer und im Winter. Da her ist Dein Fisch vielleicht erst 12 Jahre alt.


----------



## havkat (11. April 2005)

*AW: Wie alt werden Meerforellen?*

Is richtich!

Nicht jeden Ring zählen, sondern nur die Wachstumsringe. 

Zwölf Jahre? Dunnerschlach!

Wie schwer war´n die?


----------



## angeltreff (11. April 2005)

*AW: Wie alt werden Meerforellen?*

12 Jahre ist realistisch, nach meiner Info werden MF bis maximal um die 15 Jahre alt.


----------



## havkat (11. April 2005)

*AW: Wie alt werden Meerforellen?*

Na sicher sind zwölf Jahre durchaus realistisch.

Aber gerade deshalb interessiert mich das Gewicht dieses Fisches so sehr.

Wenn man bedenkt, dass ein sechsjähriger Fisch schon 65 - 70cm erreichen kann.
Selbst wenn man berücksichtigt, dass das Längenwachstum mit zunehmendem Alter abnimmt, liegt hier u. U. ein neuer Weltrekord in der Luft. 

@Frühaufsteher

Die Winterringe sind sehr eng, manchmal nur "Striche". Die Sommerringe sind extrem breit.
Also der Raum zwischen den schmalen Ringen ergibt das Alter, oder umgekehrt.


----------



## Broder (11. April 2005)

*AW: Wie alt werden Meerforellen?*

Hallo, 
also als Opi dürfte die/der schon ein bischen klapprig geworden sein und vielleicht n halbes Kilo weniger aber allerdings muß man ja den Buckel wieder hinzurechnen  #c


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. April 2005)

*AW: Wie alt werden Meerforellen?*



			
				Broder schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> also als Opi dürfte die/der schon ein bischen klapprig geworden sein und vielleicht n halbes Kilo weniger aber allerdings muß man ja den Buckel wieder hinzurechnen  #c



Moin Broder! Den Buckel wieder hinzurechnen  |kopfkrat  :q  |kopfkrat ??? Puuuh ich werd aus Dir nie schlau  #h  :m


----------



## havkat (11. April 2005)

*AW: Wie alt werden Meerforellen?*

Broder geht davon aus, dass es sich um einen rheumakranken Milchner handelt.....


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. April 2005)

*AW: Wie alt werden Meerforellen?*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> Broder geht davon aus, dass es sich um einen rheumakranken Milchner handelt.....



Oder vielleicht ne Buckelmefo....löl So jetzt aber zurück zum Thema: Ich hab schon 2 mal von Mefo´s gehört, die 1,15m und 1,20 m gehabt haben sollten. Wie oft kommt sowas vor ist diese Größe auch realistisch??? Ich habe hier im AB mal ein Foto gesehen, wo eine 90iger drauf war.......


----------



## havkat (11. April 2005)

*AW: Wie alt werden Meerforellen?*

Realistisch?

Kann sein. Ich bin vorsichtig bei Längenangaben von *deutlich* über 100cm.

Der Weltrekordfisch/Fliege aus dem Emån hatte bei über 15kg den Meter gerade so erreicht, bzw überschritten. 

Der letzte "Weltrekord" aus DK mit deutlich über 100cm, war schnell gecancelt.
War ´n Hybride.


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. April 2005)

*AW: Wie alt werden Meerforellen?*

Naja irgendein Boardi hat doch mal ne Zeitungsanzeige hier reingestellt, wo eine Mefo 1,20 m hatte.....??? Ich will jetzt auch keinen Alarm hier auslösen. Wollte nur wissen, ob sowas noch realistisch sein könnte...... Höchstwahrscheinlich werden Ü100 Fische nur mit Netzen gefangen oder?


----------



## Broder (11. April 2005)

*AW: Wie alt werden Meerforellen?*

Nee das geht nur mit der Angel Silverpassi - im Ernst jetzt - die würde in dieser Größe sich aus dem Netz befreien können und ein großes Loch im Netz hinterlassen - hat mal ein Fischer erzählt der seine Netze außschließlich auf Mefos stellt, weil die Dorsche so gut wie ausgestorben sind gehen viele der Nebenerwerbsfischer auf Truttenjagt mittlerweile - läßt sich ja auch ein viel besserer Preis erziehlen damit   oh offtopic  |uhoh:


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. April 2005)

*AW: Wie alt werden Meerforellen?*



			
				Broder schrieb:
			
		

> Nee das geht nur mit der Angel Silverpassi - im Ernst jetzt - die würde in dieser Größe sich aus dem Netz befreien können und ein großes Loch im Netz hinterlassen - hat mal ein Fischer erzählt der seine Netze außschließlich auf Mefos stellt, weil die Dorsche so gut wie ausgestorben sind gehen viele der Nebenerwerbsfischer auf Truttenjagt mittlerweile - läßt sich ja auch ein viel besserer Preis erziehlen damit   oh offtopic  |uhoh:



Mööönsch Broder so dumm bin ich auch nicht    ...... Mir ist schon klar, dass solche Mefos auch geangelt werden könnten..... :q  #h  #h  #h


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. April 2005)

*AW: Wie alt werden Meerforellen?*

Bei uns in der Aue ist mit der Angel ein Fisch von 1,08m gefangen worden. Der Absteiger hatte 18Pfd. Beim E-Fischen ist vor 2 Jahren ein Fisch von 1,20m erwischt worden.

Verbürgt.

Das dazu.

Uli


----------



## Broder (11. April 2005)

*AW: Wie alt werden Meerforellen?*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Mööönsch Broder so dumm bin ich auch nicht    ...... Mir ist schon klar, dass solche Mefos auch geangelt werden könnten..... :q  #h  #h  #h



neee nur geangelt - nur geangelt oder Elektrogefischt 
 #c  keine Ahnung - kommt wohl auch aufs Netz an  #c


----------



## Hagen (11. April 2005)

*AW: Wie alt werden Meerforellen?*

Hallo 

Ich habe in Schweden eine Mefo von genau 1,0m mit der Fliege gefangen und brauchte ca. 35-40 min um sie zu landen 
Sie ein Gewicht von 9,40 kg


----------



## Onkel Petrus (11. April 2005)

*AW: Wie alt werden Meerforellen?*

Boaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
watn Fisch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k


----------



## Malla (12. April 2005)

*AW: Wie alt werden Meerforellen?*

Hab kürzlich auf Rügen von ner Forelle gehört, die im Dezember mit 4kg gefangen wurde und laut Markierung im Frühjahr des selben Jahres in Dänemark erst ausgesetzt worden sein soll!! Und ausgesetzt werden doch wohl nur Jungfische oder? Das sagt zwar nichts über die Frage, beweist aber daß die Forellen auch sehr schnell wachsen können und allein die Größe wohl noch nichts über das Alter sagt.


----------



## havkat (13. April 2005)

*AW: Wie alt werden Meerforellen?*

Naja, als Smolt wird die kaum markiert worden sein. 

Ich vermute mal stark, das dieser Fisch bei einem Elektrofischen getagt wurde um mehr über Wanderwege, etc. zu erfahren.


----------



## Marcus van K (14. April 2005)

*AW: Wie alt werden Meerforellen?*

Na was sagt denn nun der Frühaufsteher dazu? Welche maße hat denn seine 24  Jährige Mefo nun gehabt?


----------



## Frühaufsteher (15. April 2005)

*AW: Wie alt werden Meerforellen?*



			
				Marcus van K schrieb:
			
		

> Na was sagt denn nun der Frühaufsteher dazu? Welche maße hat denn seine 24  Jährige Mefo nun gehabt?


 
So ob Ihr das nun glaubt oder nicht, es war die Forelle die Ihr auf meinem Foto seht. ( 74 cm lang, 4170g leicht, am 23.04.05 in WH gefangen).
Ich habe im Mikroskop 24 Sommer und 24 Winterringe gezählt.
Warscheinlich habe ich wohl einen Knick in meiner Optik oder das Mikroskop hat einen Spiegel eingebaut der alles verdoppelt, mehr fällt mir dazu auch nicht ein. #c 
In meiner Wathosenkiste liegen glaube ich noch ein paar Schuppen herum.
Vieleicht möchte ja von euch jemand so eine Wunderschuppe haben!


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. April 2005)

*AW: Wie alt werden Meerforellen?*



			
				Frühaufsteher schrieb:
			
		

> So ob Ihr das nun glaubt oder nicht  ( 74 cm lang, 4170g leicht, am *23.04.05 * in WH gefangen)......



Hi Frühaufsteher.....Leider kann ich es Dir nicht glauben, denn es wäre dann eine Mefo der Zukunft ...... Der 23.04.05 ist übernächsten SA und da ist der Tag der Mefo auf Fehmarn.....:q:q:q  |wavey:  :m  Meinst Du vielleicht den 23.03.05??? Oder wolltest Du sagen, dass Du am 23.04.05 eine 74iger fängst löl


----------



## marioschreiber (15. April 2005)

*AW: Wie alt werden Meerforellen?*

Damit hat er gute Gewinncancen 
Er sollte auf alle Fälle teilnehmen !


----------



## Rausreißer (15. April 2005)

*AW: Wie alt werden Meerforellen?*

Hallo Frühausteher,
lass Dir mal nicht von dem Geschwätz den Fang verderben.
Schick mir doch mal ein paar Schuppen, vielleicht bekomme ich noch was raus. #c 

Gernot #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. April 2005)

*AW: Wie alt werden Meerforellen?*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Frühausteher,
> lass Dir mal nicht von dem Geschwätz den Fang verderben.
> Schick mir doch mal ein paar Schuppen, vielleicht bekomme ich noch was raus. #c
> 
> Gernot #h



Hey das ist doch kein Geschwätz. Das war Spaß.... Dickes Petri noch mal zur Mefo @Frühaufsteher  :m  |wavey:


----------



## Rausreißer (16. April 2005)

*AW: Wie alt werden Meerforellen?*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Hey das ist doch kein Geschwätz. Das war Spaß....



Na weis ich doch  :q , ist doch fast das gleiche, aber gut Ich nehem das unwort zurück #t .

Ich habe ein paar Kontakte zur Bundesforschungsanstalt für Fischerei hier in Hamburg in der Palmaille und habe ich Frühaufsteher, mal ne PN zwecks Schuppenversand geschickt.
Ich denke das würde alle hier Interesseieren wie alt der Fisch wirklich ist. Die Otolithen wären wohl noch besser, aber die sind ev. ja schon verspeist. :q 

Also 24 Jahre kommt mir verdammt alt vor.

Hier mal zum gucken:
Altersbestimmung 

Gernot #h


----------



## Medo (16. April 2005)

*AW: Wie alt werden Meerforellen?*

@ gernot

24 jahre verdammt alt!?

warum nicht... dann kann sie schon besser kochen  und ist im Hh organisierter


----------



## Frühaufsteher (23. April 2005)

*AW: Wie alt werden Meerforellen?*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Frühausteher,
> lass Dir mal nicht von dem Geschwätz den Fang verderben.
> Schick mir doch mal ein paar Schuppen, vielleicht bekomme ich noch was raus. #c
> 
> Gernot #h


 
So die Schuppen müsten eigendlich schon bei dir sein,
jetzt bin ich mal gespannt! 24 Jahre kommt mir auch sehr alt vor, zumal der Fisch ja noch richtig jung aussieht, keine zerfledderten Flossen und so!
Der Magen des Fisches war übrigens ganz leer, bis auf eine ganz frische Garnele, siehe Anhang.
Beste Grüße an den Rausreißer #: #:


----------



## Frühaufsteher (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie alt werden Meerforellen?*

Moin 

ich gespannt wie eine krumme Rute,

wie alt ist denn nu der Fischschschschsch?#c #c #c #c #c 

Beste Grüße 

Der Frühaufsteher


----------



## Rausreißer (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie alt werden Meerforellen?*

Da sagst Du was Stefan, #t 
ich muss mal nachfragen.
Gernot #h


----------



## Rausreißer (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wie alt werden Meerforellen?*

Moin Stefan,
leider hat das mit den Schuppen nichts gebracht.

Mir würde gesagt, dass die Ringbildung einfach zu Fein bei diesen Schuppen ist.
Liegt ev. daran das Mefos ja durchfärben, aber nichts genaues weis man nicht. #c 

Aber vielleicht kannst Du Dir noch die Gehörsteine mal vornehmen.
Auf Seite 10 des o.g Links ist zu sehen wie man an die rankommt.


Gruß,
Gernot #h


----------

